# SPF Open



## Guest (Aug 4, 2004)

14th May 2005 will see the first World Physique Federation affiliated contest in Scotland. It will be an open show with competitors welcome from all over, there will be a team of 10 qualifying to go to Italy 2 weeks later to compete in the WPF European Championships which the SPF will pay for.

For more info mail the Scottish Physique Federation on [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

Now booked meadowbank Stadium where the Commonwealth games were held, venue holds 1000 people and has excellent facilities.

Anyone fancy entering of MuscleChat?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

Competition sounds great. If I were not organising the Mr south coast show around the same time I would definately be up for it

J


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

UPDATE - the date of the show has now changed to the 7th of may.

Stuart Core and Chris Wall guest posing, 4 trade stalls confirmed so far.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

id do it but as im 17 and its in scottland there aint a hells chance of me getting there wiv college and my aprentership


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

excuses already! If you want to compete nothing will stop you, pinch your folks car and drive up, you can sleep in my garage!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

shame id pinch the car if only i new how to drive lol my first lessons next friday


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will be there i think i will have an hard time with compulsaries though as i am sure they will be called in Scottish..... :lol:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I get little pictures along the front of the stage for you English and the head judge will point to them as he calls the pose out - in Scottish!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

your all heart D!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

NEW DATE 7th MAY! New guest poser confirmed, with 25 inch arms, this guy puts most British professionals to shame!


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Bump for results


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

junior Nick Wolanski

Senior David White

Under 75kg Jim Salmond

Under 85Kg George Gillan

Over 85kg Gary Wilson

Ladies Novice Becky Williamson

Ladies Lorraine Fairbairn

First timer Stevie Gardner

Novice Giles Thomas


----------

